# SPS Steuerung



## Marcel94 (28 März 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

erst einmal vorab, ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig und es können mir welche helfen. Ich habe eine Aufgabe vor die Brust bekommen, die ich sonst sehr sehr selten bearbeite. 

Zur Aufgabe: Ich habe 3 Motoren die über eine Fernwerktechnick gesteuert werden sollen. Von der FEWA bekommen wir zwei analoge Signale. Eins davon ist Wirkleistung (uninteressante Info). 

Wir müssen je nachdem was die FEWA vorgibt die Motoren im dementsprechenden KWh Bereich laufen lassen. Alles wird gesteuert durch ein 4-20 mA Signal. 

Sprich z.B. Motoren soll 0% laufen -> Signal 4mA
                                   30 % laufen -> Signal 8mA
                                   60% -> 16mA
                                   100% -> 20mA
Ich möchte das ganze siehe Foto, mit einer SPS ansteuern. Alles über anloge Signale. Die Motoren dafür haben nur analoge Ein /- Ausgangs Signale. 




Jetzt ist natürlich meine Frage wie gehe ich da am besten vor mit der SPS Programmierung. Gibt es spezielle 4-20mA Bausteine oder sowas? 

Bin sehr dankbar über jegliche Hilfe sowie Vorschläge wie man es anders lösen könnte z.B. Wago Steuerung oder sowas. 

P.S. Die anderen beiden Motoren im Bild die nicht vernetzt sind, erstmal außen vor lassen. 

Vielen Dank 

Marcel


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (28 März 2019)

Hallo,

Wie ich sehe hast du sowohl Soll als aus Ist Signal, also mir Rückführung ?

Sind beide Signale 4-20mA ?

Wie schickt dir deine Vorgeschaltete Anlage das Signal ? Auch über 2-40mA oder über ein Bus System. Wenn ja welcher Typ ?

Werden die Motoren immer gleich angestiert ? Also alle bekommen den Strom von bspw 10mA ? Oder ist es eher so der Motor soll 30% Laufen und bekommt dann erstmal 8mA dann wird das Rückführsignal geprüft und evtl. wird der Motor 1 dann etwas nachgesteuert weil er nur 28% bringt oder ist das zu Vernachlässigen ?

Wenn das Eingangs „Signal“ welches der SPS den Sollwert liefert bekannt ist sehe ich hier kein großes Problem.


----------



## Marcel94 (28 März 2019)

Hallo, 

ja mit Rückführung wenn ich das richtige verstehe was du meinst. 

Ja diese Signale bekommen wir auch als 4- 20 mA Signal. 

Grundsätzlich ist es so das z.B. alle Motoren eine GESAMT Leistung von 1700kwH haben. Jetzt kommt als Signal z.B. 16mA bedeutet 60% der Leistung von 1700kwH sollen eingespeist werden. Jetzt mache ich mir Gedanken ok, welche Motoren steuer ich wie an. z.B. Motor 2 & 3 laufen Volllast und der Motor 4 nur Halblast. Das kann ich in der SPS ja festlegen. (Vordefinieren) Und das halt für sämtliche mA Signale. 

Also sowie du es beschrieben hast ist es zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (28 März 2019)

Das heißt du brauchst an sich „nur“ eine Steuerung die aus einmal 4..20mA am Eingang -> 3x4..20mA am Ausgang macht aber nicht zwingend alle bekommen den selben Wert sondern es wird nur irgendwie die Gesamtleistung abgefordert, ob 3X20% oder einmal 60% zwei mal 0% (im Hinblick auf die Gesamtleistung einfach dargestellt).

Das kannst du mit jeder SPS umsetzten die Analog Eingang und Analog Ausgang kann. 

Jetzt die Frage soll noch Visualisiert werden ? Eingänge (zB die Freigabe) geschaltet werden ?

Hast du eine bevorzugte Programmiersprache ?


----------



## Heinileini (28 März 2019)

Marcel94 schrieb:


> Sprich z.B. Motoren soll
> 0% laufen -> Signal 4mA
> 30 % laufen -> Signal 8mA
> 60% -> 16mA
> ...


Hmmm.
Spezielle Bausteine benötigt man nicht, aber auf den meisten Systemen gibt es Funktionen/Bausteine für das Skalieren.
Kann man sich aber auch leicht selbst stricken.
Aber:

```
%   mA
100   20,0
 95   19,2
 90   18,4
 85   17,6
 80   16,8
 75   16,0
 70   15,2
 65   14,4
 60   13,6
 55   12,8
 50   12,0
 45   11,2
 40   10,4
 35    9,6
 30    8,8
 25    8,0
 20    7,2
 15    6,4
 10    5,6
  5    4,8
  0    4,0
```
Meinst Du Leistung, wenn Du kWh schreibst?
Leistung fänd ich plausibel, aber Energie (kWh)? 

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Hoffy (28 März 2019)

https://support.industry.siemens.co...werte-und-umgekehrt-skalieren-?dti=0&lc=de-DE


----------



## Marcel94 (1 April 2019)

Hallo,

quasi ja. Also richtig ist aus einem 4-20mA Singal -> 3x4-20mA Signal zu machen. Dementsprechend wÃ¼rde ich ja hingehen und erstmal anfangen nur die 4 Steps zu programmieren 0%, 30%, 60% und 100%. Dies bedeutet das ich dann in  der SPS festlege ok Ã¼ber die FEWA kommt das Signal, 60% sprich 16mA. In der SPS wurde aber durch mir festgelegt ok Motor 2 und Motor 3 gehen auf 20mA 100% und Motor 4 auf 30%. Auf der Gesamtleistung bezogen wÃ¼rde ich dann 60% fahren. (Habs jetzt nicht nach gerechnet nur als Beispiel zum VerstÃ¤ndnis).

Wie nehmen ich das Analoge Signal in einer SPS den auf? Damit hatte ich bis dato noch nicht viel zu tun. Ich bekomm ja das 4-20mA Signal von der FEWA und das muss meine SPS ja aufnehmen und verarbeiten. Kann mir hier kurz einer erklÃ¤ren wie ich das mache? 

Visualisiert wäre vielleicht noch cool, falls der Rest gut klappt. 

Bevorzugt FUP. 

Danke euch. 

Marcel


----------



## winnman (1 April 2019)

Na an deiner Steuerung einen Analogeingang suchen bzw. nachrüsten der 0-20mA kann (sind eigentlich "Standard" Eingänge.

In der Steuerung den entsprechend parametrieren das 4mA 0% und 20mA 100% sind und schon kannst du damit arbeiten.

Wie das bei deiner Steuerung genau geht, musst du in der BA schauen oder mal hier angeben was du genau verbauen willst.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (1 April 2019)

Was hast du denn sonst an Wünschen ? 
Besonderer Hersteller Wunsch ?
Kosten ? Baugrösse ? 

In welcher Form kommt dein Rückführsignal ?
Auch 4..20mA ? Oder schaltet da ein Relais wenn der Sollwert gleich dem Istwert ist ? 

Wie möchtest du die Rückführung weitergeben ? 

Was passiert wenn der Sollwert nicht erreicht wird ? Soll die SPS selber agieren und ggf eingreifen ? Also jetzt nicht wie in meiner ersten Frage das der Sollwert 20% ist und dein Istwert 18,5% und die SPS dann nach steuert, das wolltest du ja nicht. Aber was wenn die SPS bemerkt „Kanal 1 soll 20%, Kanal 2 soll 20% und 3 soll 10% aber 3 läuft auf0“... 
soll dann alles Null werden ? Eine Sammelmeldung kommen ? Die SPS selbstständig Kanal 1 um 10% erhöhen ? Ist hier ein Remotezugriff erwünscht ?


----------



## Heinileini (2 April 2019)

Marcel94 schrieb:


> Dementsprechend wÃ¼rde ich ja hingehen und erstmal anfangen nur die 4 Steps zu programmieren 0%, 30%, 60% und 100%.


Wo kommen jetzt die "4 Steps" her?
Ich habe immer noch das Gefühl, dass Du uns sehr viel verschweigst, was uns helfen könnte, Deine Aufgabe zu verstehen und Dir zu helfen.
Bedeuten die Steps, dass nur diese 4 Stufen als Anforderung an Deine SPS gesendet werden?
Kannst Du Deine 3 Motoren stufenlos steuern (dafür spricht immerhin die Anbindung über 4 .. 20 mA Signale)?
Nach welchen GesichtsPunkten sollst Du die geforderte Leistung auf die Motoren aufteilen?
Gibt es Prioritäten? Musst Du z.B. die geleisteten BetriebsStunden der einzelnen Motoren berücksichtigen?
Muss ein Motor voll ausgelastet sein, bevor Du den nächsten hinzu nimmst?
Könntest Du z.B., wenn 80% der GesamtLeistung gefordert sind, einfach festlegen, dass alle 3 Motoren mit 80% ihrer Nennleistung betrieben werden? Das wäre wohl die einfachste Lösung, aber kommt sie überhaupt in Frage?
Oder hakt es gar nicht an der Aufteilung auf die 3 Motoren? 
Besteht Dein Problem nur darin, die Skalierungen in den Griff zu bekommen und die analogen Ein- und Ausgänge zum Leben zu erwecken?

Wenn Dein Konzept darin besteht, erstmal die 4 Steps zu programmieren, weiss ich nicht, ob Du auf dem richtigen Wege bist.
Andererseits finde ich es gar nicht so verkehrt, sich zunächst auf das eine oder andere DetailProblem zu stürzen, während man im Hinterkopf noch daran arbeitet, die GesamtLösung auszubrüten.
Wenn man noch auf der Suche nach einer zündenden Idee ist und den Eindruck hat, dass man nicht weiter kommt oder sich schon verrannt hat, kann es durchaus hilfreich sein, ein wenig Abstand zu schaffen und sich zwischendurch mit anderen Aspekten der Aufgabe zu beschäftigen.

Wobei genau sollen wir Dir helfen???

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Hoffy (2 April 2019)

Marcel94 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> erst einmal vorab, ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig und es können mir welche helfen. Ich habe eine Aufgabe vor die Brust bekommen, die ich sonst sehr sehr selten bearbeite.
> 
> ...



1.Erstmal Gebrauchsanweisung deiner Sensoren lesen und sie einstellen

2. Sensoren in SPS Anlage richtig verbinden 24 Volt Einspeisung und Analoge Eingänge anbringen.

Laut deine Zeichnung simd es 3 Sensoren.

3. Programmieren :   Siemens S7 Tia  --> Bausteine NORM_X und SCAL_X   in 4 Schritten  0, 30, 60 ,100
Codesys --> LIN_Trafo und Scal             in   4 Schritten  0, 30, 60 ,100

4. Mathematik-Bausteine benutzen für die Rechnung (gesamte Leistung ).

5. Vergleicher benutzen wann deine Motoren hoch Bzw. runterfahren sollen.

6. Programm Hochladen .


7. einen schönen Tag noch


----------

